# What's the last book you've read?



## Joey Ravn (May 24, 2009)

Yes, this is a gaming community, I know. And I also know that most people nowadays don't like reading books... But what are you reading right now? What's your latest book read?

For me, the last book I've read is _Paradise Lost_, by John Milton. It's mind-blowing, I strongly suggest you read it if you've got time. Right now I'm reading _Sense and Sensibility_, by Jane Austen. To be honest, I'm enjoying much. I'm reading it to get to know the author by my own experience, not from the information my teachers give me. It's not bad, of course, but it's not my cup of tea.

What about you, tempers?


----------



## pokioh243 (May 24, 2009)

BRISINGR!!!!!
yay.


----------



## Smatchmo (May 24, 2009)

The Road by Cormac McCarthy was the last book I've read, but I read that months ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to carve out more time to read books, but I'm so busy doing fuck all.

Great book, regardless.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)

Last one was probably Paul McCartney: Many Years From Now.  

Nothing for at least year sadly unless you count comic book compilations.  Can't seem to read none picture books and concentrate on the story nowadays.


----------



## DarkRey (May 24, 2009)

well last one was like 2 years ago when i was in school, "Heroes". 
i just get bored reading a wall of plain texts 

so the only thing i read are comics and magazines


----------



## dajavax (May 24, 2009)

it was The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka... this last month... for school actually soo...


----------



## da_head (May 24, 2009)

what's a book...?

lol i think the last thing i read on paper was some kind of manga.


----------



## Blue-K (May 24, 2009)

18 Seconds from George D. Shuman...still reading it, not as good as expected, but hey, better than watching TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's good when your School has a free, up-to-date library..this way, I won't run out of books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rayder (May 24, 2009)

Last books I read were the old Dragonlance series double trilogy:
Dragons of Autumn Twilight/Winter Night/Spring Dawning

and 

Time/War/Test of the Twins.


I recently re-bought all those books because my originals were read to tatters.  I've read the entire series about 10 times over the years.  Love those books.

Before that.....Harry Potter Deathly Hallows.

Used to read a lot of Stephen King, but stopped after the terrible Needful Things book disappointed me with its predictability and general lameness.

Been trying to get my hands on the Spell Singer books by Alan Dean Foster....I have the first book, but they are out of print now and I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Law (May 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread reminded me that I haven't read anything in a while.

I think the last thing I read was Maddox's Alphabet of Manliness, and that was last year.


----------



## SonicRax (May 24, 2009)

Things Fall Apart, by Chinua Achebe - we had to read it for our English exam. Pretty good novel, although I hated the main character with a passion.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 24, 2009)

More like Books

The Scarlet Letter - Nathanial Hawthorne

Frankenstein - Mary Shelley

Great books


----------



## [M]artin (May 24, 2009)

Re-read both *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest* and *Fahrenheit 451* last week for a class. Haven't touched those novels since the beginning of high school. It's nice to revisit them now that I have a greater understanding of the significant themes and events present within the novels.


----------



## Opium (May 24, 2009)

pokioh243 said:
			
		

> BRISINGR!!!!!
> yay.



High five!

I've just read Eragon and I'm reading Eldest right now. Brisingr up next


----------



## TheWingless (May 24, 2009)

Either Fahrenheit 451 for my summer reading project last year or Eldest were the last books I really read out of my own will... I can't remember, but I'm going to read Brisingr soon and I have to read Mythology for this summer reading project even though I generally hate reading books.

Unless you count what I'm reading in class which is The Giver.


----------



## War (May 24, 2009)

The Grapes of Wrath - Boring at first, but still really good.
The Mysterious Man by Mark Twain - Fucking awesome, but religious people won't enjoy it. (An angel named Satan, lol)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 24, 2009)

All Quiet on the Western Front... well MOST recently i re-read Night (Elie Wiesel)


----------



## Awdofgum (May 24, 2009)

I'm currently reading The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle.


----------



## 8v8t8r (May 24, 2009)

Portrait of a Young Man as an Artist by James Joyce.


----------



## Maktub (May 24, 2009)

David Lodge's "Small World". Read it! Do it for the lulz, Joey! "Changing Places" and "Nice Work" seem to be good (haven't read those, but I've heard good of them).

I'm now reading "The Sun Also Rises" by Hemingway.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 24, 2009)

Last book I read was "A Raisin in the Sun". We had to read it cause it was for our final. It was a pretty nice story.


----------



## Shakraka (May 24, 2009)

The Odyssey; I was reading this again on a whim.


----------



## DeMoN (May 24, 2009)

Angels and Demons by Dan Brown.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 24, 2009)

The Laws of Thinking - Bernard E. Jordan; it does challenge me why my life isn't going anywhere. For people who don't know what it is; its an inspiration book like Rich Dad & Poor Dad which I did read a while back.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 24, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell. Great book and pretty interesting. I'm currently reading more nerd books; Mass Effect: Ascension and Watchmen. I keep putting off Watchmen but I have alot of free time at school since its pretty much over so I've been reading Mass Effect alot.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 24, 2009)

Last book I completed wasthe latest release by Raymond Feist, forgot the books title, but i've read all of his literature which sums up to some 15+ books or something haha.   I'm a huge fan of those type of books that are LOTR-esque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Currently reading Terry Goodkind's Wizard's First Rule, and Ayn Rands' Atlas Shrugged (interesting, but ridiculously dry literature that gets a tad bit boring.)


----------



## Lily (May 25, 2009)

I just finished reading The Chronicles of Narnia. All of it. Even though all seven books together really only make up one mid-sized book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'll go back to Nora Roberts, or some other mind numbing chick lit.


----------



## CannonBallZ (May 25, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> All Quiet on the Western Front... well MOST recently i re-read Night (Elie Wiesel)



Hey, me too!! the last book made out of paper i read was Night. 

The current book i'm reading is Moby Dick off the "100 Classic Book Collection" on my DS which is not made out of paper..so i guess doesnt count..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

The last book I read was A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, very powerful book and very different to the film.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 25, 2009)

Haruki Murakami _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_  Salinger meets Garcia-Marquez meets Japan.  Very cool book.

Also finished the graphic novel _Blankets_ by Craig Thompson.  Very moving.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 25, 2009)

The last on I finished was The Bourne Supremacy by Robert Ludlum (RIP). I loved the movies but they are nothing like the books. Hard to read though.
Just curious but how many books do you guys read because I read a shitload of them but very few people I know actually read for enjoyment.


----------



## iffy525 (May 25, 2009)

_To Kill a Mockingbird_ for school.


----------



## Cermage (May 25, 2009)

odyssey by homer was the last one i read. probably get the life of pi next. reading literature is actually pretty fun.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 25, 2009)

1984, and Animal Farm by George Orwell.
The Alchemist by Paul Coelho

The Alchemist was recommended by ScuberS, if anyone remembers him. I enjoyed all three novels quite a lot. I love satire.


----------



## Cermage (May 25, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> 1984, and Animal Farm by George Orwell.
> The Alchemist by Paul Coelho
> 
> The Alchemist was recommended by ScuberS, if anyone remembers him. I enjoyed all three novels quite a lot. I love satire.



alchemist was actually a really good book, despite how short it was.


----------



## dark42 (May 25, 2009)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The last book I read was A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, very powerful book and very different to the film.


This was one of the last books I have read (for I don't know which time) as well. I actually think that very last book I have read was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows..in english!
..
..
..
EDIT: no, I remembered, it was some witty story about a demon that possessed a book, and now he's telling a story trying to convince you to burn the book so he could be free! Very interestingly written book..can't remember how was it called..

EDIT EDIT: It was a "MISTER B. GONE" by Clive Barker


----------



## Maktub (May 25, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> 1984, and Animal Farm by George Orwell.
> The Alchemist by Paul Coelho
> 
> The Alchemist was recommended by ScuberS, if anyone remembers him. I enjoyed all three novels quite a lot. I love satire.


Hey, where's ScuberSteve? And, are you saying "The Alchemist" is a satirical book? I reckon it could make you laugh (out of naiveness) but I don't think it's among the author's intentions


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 25, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no. I never called The Alchemist satirical. I just said I loved satire is all. And as for the book itself, I loved it. It really was too short for it's own good, but I really enjoyed the heck out of it. Hurray for personal legends!

ScuberSteve is uhhh... around? I guess? We talk on msn often, but that's about it. He recommend me to read Jpod, Fight Club, etc. I'm his literature bitch, or so he says.


----------



## MrDillDough (May 25, 2009)

I'm reading a book titled Black Wind. Great book to be honest! But yeah, I do prefer gaming. ;P


----------



## Domination (May 25, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> _To Kill a Mockingbird_ for school.



I see my friends reading it too.... for their literature subject

What I've read:

Dan Brown - _Deception Point_
Garth Nix - _Sabriel_


----------



## mrfatso (May 25, 2009)

The last book that i had read:

-The Dead Zone by stephen king


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2009)

From most recent to oldest:
The Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salanger

A Briefer History of the Universe - Stephen Hawking

Napalm & Silly Putty - George Carlin  (not as good as his 3rd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Edgedancer (May 26, 2009)

Just finished the Bourne Ultimatum and then quickly read Hell Island by Matthew Reilly. If anyone wishes to read a kickass book try anything by Matthew Reilly or alsothe Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 26, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> The last on I finished was The Bourne Supremacy by Robert Ludlum (RIP). I loved the movies but they are nothing like the books. Hard to read though.
> Just curious but how many books do you guys read because I read a shitload of them but very few people I know actually read for enjoyment.



I used to read soo much. All recreational as well, not for school. I used to take around 2 days to a week to finish a book depending on how long it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haven't had as much time lately though.


----------



## DrAlexander (May 26, 2009)

Last non fiction book was for school and I think it was Nephrology.
Fiction books I tend to listen as audiobooks. The last one I've finished was Wizard and Glass by Stephen King. Awesome collection this Dark Tower series ...


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2009)

fascinating!


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2009)

Europe's Last Summer (school)
Thunder at Twilight (school)
1984 (many connections between 1984 and bioshock)


----------



## Edgedancer (May 26, 2009)

Wow. You obviously didn't register just to make this post did you?


----------



## Private|Par (May 26, 2009)

Oh boy, a book thread. Way to make me stay up way too late writing, guys.
Well.. The last book I read, as in just completed, is _The Redemption of Althalus_ by David and Leigh Eddings. This is a re-read, and I still love the book to bits. Definitely some very standard fantasy stuff, but a lot of it is rather innovative. I recommend it to any fantasy lovers, but it's probably not something for those of you who aren't dedicated (it's about 900 pages.)
The books I'm reading... I've started reading the _Sword of Truth_ series, by Terry Goodkind, but I'm having to take a break from it at the moment to finish my other fantasy series, as I don't really want to get the two worlds confused; I hate when that happens.

The epic fantasy series I'm reading is the _Wheel of Time_ series, by Robert Jordan. And I'm finding it fricking amazing. I'm up to book 7, and with an average page length of about 800 per book, that's a lot of pages. It's extremely heavy fantasy, a lot of descriptions (although not as much as Tolkien, ugh.) Definite recommendation, although some characters bore the holy hell out of me. You tend to find that with many "epics" though.

A sci-fi book I'm reading at the moment is _Red Mars_, by Kim Stanley Robinson. I'm enjoying it, surprisingly, as it's a mesh between "hard" science fiction, involving a lot of science, but also a lot of politics. 

Hrm... I was going to write book reviews for GBAtemp, and perhaps if there's enough interest we can start a... Book Club, of a sort. Seems like an interesting idea at least.

EDIT: Lol at L. Ron Hubbard. Enjoy your time at GBAtemp! Perhaps we can do an e-reading. Or whatever they're called.


----------



## raing3 (May 26, 2009)

The last novel I read in full was Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire about 7 years ago... I quit reading them after I got half way through Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix where I realized I couldn't keep up with the speed J. K. Rowling writes them at... I've been too scared to read a book since then...


----------



## Ferrariman (May 26, 2009)

_*snip_
I hope you are the next p1ngpong, promoting Scientology everywhere.


----------



## Speed Freak (May 26, 2009)

Last book I've read is Musashi, by Eiji Yoshikawa. 1600 pages of pure awesomeness!! 

Now I'm halfway through Stonehenge, by Bernard Cornwell, which is also a great writer. If you like shield walls and stuff this is definitely your guy. 
Then I have 2 books queued: The Last Templar (or something like it, lol) and then 1984.


----------



## Trolly (May 27, 2009)

I don't read enough really, so I started making myself read stuff this week (as we're on holiday for half term). Currently re-reading The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time, which I heartily recommend, it's a very interesting read. I was trying to read To Kill A Mockingbird and I got bored, though I might go back and finish it soon.
Also meaning to read Noughts & Crosses by Malorie Blackman, as my girlfriend insists I read it XD.
Also, for English Lit A Level, I had to read Birdsong and The Great Gatsby (and a collection of poems by Keats, but you really don't want to read those lol). I'd probably recommend Birdsong, it's a decently interesting novel, particularly as it's set within three different times.

EDIT: Ooh, maybe I should read Paradise Lost too, I got that book while playing Fallout 3 the other day. It gave me +2 speech so it must be good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Szyslak (May 27, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> I'm now reading "The Sun Also Rises" by Hemingway.


I really love that book.  Probably my favorite, or at least in the top two with Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  Every time I read it, I want to quit my job, go to Spain, drink wine and fish for the rest of my life.  

Right now I'm reading Wild Fire by Nelson DeMille.  I've read most of DeMille's novels, actually.  Such an irreverent and entertaining story teller.  Not exactly great literature, but highly entertaining nonetheless.  

The last book I finished was Grisham's The Associate.  Not one of his best, but a pretty good page turner.

eh, just realized my last few books have been more on the "brain candy" side.  For the next one, I'll have to choose something a little more meaty.  I think Faulkner's The Sound and the Fury is next on that list.


----------



## Lametta (May 27, 2009)

Err, I know that it isnt a very cultural book but...

Sophie Kinsella - I love shopping


----------



## Jaems (May 28, 2009)

Oil! by Upton Sinclair.

Wasn't a bad book at all, quite interesting actually, and a good read.


----------



## War (May 28, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> 1984 (many connections between 1984 and bioshock)


...Really? Might give this a try.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 28, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half Life 2 as well. Just the beginning really. Buts its fun to imagine what happens in HL2 happening in Oceania if Winston....


Spoiler



made a difference like he wanted to.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 28, 2009)

Elantris by Brandon Sanderson

I highly recommend it for those who like fantasy novels, it's an interesting read though as is revolves around 3 main characters and numerous minor characters that all have some involvement in the storyline. It is really well written, although it starts off kinda slow but the plot develops and by the end you just want to keep on reading because the excitement really builds and has a rather explosive ending involving lots of fighting and stuff. Nice blend of politics and religion as well and they are the main focal points of the entire story which is weird for a fantasy/sci fi novel.


----------



## zuron7 (May 28, 2009)

Agatha Christie"s detective novel.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2009)

Is the Eragon series good? I loved Harry Potter and Darren Shan. Would I love Eragon too?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Is the Eragon series good? I loved Harry Potter and Darren Shan. Would I love Eragon too?



Sorry for the doublepost, but I would love to get to know some new fantasy series.
Is Eragon recommended for me?


----------



## supermodchips (Jul 1, 2009)

I can list half a dozen fantasy series that you would like:

- Inherittance Cycle (Eragon, Eldest,...)
- Night Angel Trilogy (Way of Shadows, Shadows Edge....)
- The Edge Chronicles (Back to the Deepwods, Stormchaser, Midnight Over Sanctaphrax...)
- Rangers Apprentice (Riuns of Gorlan, Burning Brige...)
- Keys to the Kingdom (Mister Monday, Grim Tuesday, Drowned Wednesday...)
- Deltora Quest (Childish but quick and easy to read)


----------



## emupaul (Jul 1, 2009)

The Nephilim and the Pyramid of the Apocalypse by Patrick Heron


----------



## eyePop (Jul 8, 2009)

After watching the film Finding Neverland about a week ago, i was inspired to read the story of Peter Pan. So i went out to Dymocks immediately and bought J.M Barries Peter Pan. Loved it AWESOME book !


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 8, 2009)

The first half of the Count of Monte Cristo. Wonderful book, but because of other events in my life it got pushed to the side for the time being.


----------



## Law (Jul 8, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The first half of the Count of Monte Cristo. Wonderful book, but because of other events in my life it got pushed to the side for the time being.



I wish I could be reading Ace Gunman's Big Book of Puns right now, but he doesn't seem to have written it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm too busy handing out pun-ishments! Wokka wokka wokka.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2009)

The Reality Dysfunction, by Peter F. Hamilton. In theory, it's the first part of the Night's Dawn trilogy, but the whole trilogy is one big novel and the only reason it was chopped up in parts is that the first book alone has roughly 1200 pages. That flew by like a 200-page book, so fluid and interesting is the narration. I've also read his Commonwealth saga (a mere thousand pages) prior to this, and I recommend it heartily.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

blow by 50 cent i think, it was good. didn't think he'd have it in him to write a decent book.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 8, 2009)

A Song of Ice and Fire by George R. R. Martin. Excellent fantasy book, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 8, 2009)

ASVAB for Dummies.


----------



## smash_brew (Jul 8, 2009)

Less then Zero by Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 8, 2009)

Gilles Deleuze -- Difference and Repetition


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 8, 2009)

1984 by george orwell
hated the ending

reading through dracula right now


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, i have just enough ADD to mess with my reading ability, but not enough to get me good drugs (i lie, i haven't checked on that, but it's not debilitating enough for me to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so "reading" doesn't happen a lot in my life. With that said, i think the last Harry Potter book was the last book i've read... and that was w/in the first few days of release -.-;;

Next best thing, audio books. Love them. They get me through my work day. Well, audio books & podcasts.
Recently, i've been on a huge Palahniuk kick. Well, not HUGE, but the last one to which i listened was Fight Club. Very interesting changes from the movie. A lot darker. Before that, i listened to Haunted. Wow. That is one messed up book. Loved it!

(and prior to that, i was on a classic Sci-Fi run. Ender's Game, Ender's Shadow and Snow Crash were all enjoyed. Honestly, audio books work wonderfully, because i can now fill in my literary gaps w/out struggling about not being able to keep my attention on printed word. Luckily i have a job that allows headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 8, 2009)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Either Fahrenheit 451 for my summer reading project last year or Eldest were the last books I really read out of my own will... I can't remember, but I'm going to read Brisingr soon and I have to read Mythology for this summer reading project even though I generally hate reading books.
> 
> Unless you count what I'm reading in class which is The Giver.



I had to read Farenheit 451 in school it was some project.  That book is so boring.  I hate all of his books they are so boring well most.  I also read The Martian Chronicles and it was alright only read half of it cause then it got boring.  I hate Ray Bradbury!!

The last thing I read out of a paper was the newspaper.


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 8, 2009)

Sunrise, the title is english the book is german~~ LOL

it wasnt bad though, especially cause of the surprise ending^^
the author is Michael Koehlmeier


----------



## Rayder (Jul 8, 2009)

Two books from "The Raistlin Chronicles"......SoulForge and Brothers in Arms....I don't believe the 3rd book has come out in the series yet, or if it has, I haven't found it yet.  They are based on the D&D world and relate to the Dragonlance Chronicles/Legends series of books where Raistlin (the evil wizard) and his brother Caramon (good-natured, but powerful warrior) were major characters.  They make for great stories, even if they are kinda poorly written.


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 9, 2009)

One of the books I've finished was 'The Da Vinci Code', it was okay in my opinion. Currently reading a newspaper.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2009)

I Am America and So Can You!: Because I'm a real patriot. Incredibly good read (for a book) and made me laugh my ass off a few times.

I'm currently reading Founding Brothers for my US I Honors class next year. It's incredibly boring, if you were wondering. I need to read it, annotate it, and write about 20 paragraphs of analyzation for it. Not cool.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 9, 2009)

Bud, not Buddy was the last one that was not repeated.

I just finished Twilight for the 10th time and Breaking Dawn for the 7th. The other 2 were 5 times.


----------



## vhunter (Jul 10, 2009)

Despite the overall mood of the story,The Child Called it. Tought me some good lessons.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 10, 2009)

The Book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi, good stuff on life lessons and how to improve yourself as well as your focus on work and stuff.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 10, 2009)

Kite Runner and currently reading A Prayer for Owen Meany. It's for school though. I stopped reading on my free time in high school :/


----------



## Devante (Jul 10, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> 1984 by george orwell
> hated the ending
> 
> reading through dracula right now



That's funny. I just clicked on this thread to post my last book was "*Brave New World Revisited*".

"Brave New World" is like "1984" except even more true about what's going on today.

Another thing is I think Orwell was a student or apprentice of Aldous Huxley, the author of "Brave New World."


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 10, 2009)

The ones I read because I have to in High School were the Crucible, Catcher in the Rye, Macbeth, Anthem, V for Vendetta and 1984. Have anyone read any of them?

PS: That was my junior year I'm going to be a senior next school year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AP would be hard but I think I could handled it.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 10, 2009)

Just finished up  the earthsea quartet (not sure if this classifies as one book?) by ursula k le guin. really enjoyed it despite the, what i found odd, writing style of the first book.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 10, 2009)

Animal Farm by George Orwell.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2009)

Devante said:
			
		

> "Brave New World" is like "1984" except even more true about what's going on today.








Are you sure? I mean, I wouldn't go calling them polar opposites, but they're really not all that alike. And today's world looks more like Farenheit 451.


----------



## Devante (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I just mean they are alike in that they both portray the world as controlled by a single world government and control the populace into submission.

The means which they do it are completely opposite, though.

For instance, in 1984, they control society through punishment and fear.
Punishing independant thought through pain and humiliation.
No one questions the establishment because they are too afraid.

In Brave New World, people are controlled by giving them pleasure and telling them how special they are.
They are constantly overwhelmed by entertainment, sex, and even handed drugs daily to escape reality.
No one WANTS to question the establishment because they are content in their lives of constant distraction.

I haven't read Farenheit 451, but I do know of it.
While Farenheit 451 seems to be the same as Brave New World in that everyone is made content by induldging their pleasure, it also seems to be the same as 1984 in that they keep us ignorant by destroying and censoring information. And the threat of war.

But they main theme of Farenheit 451 is that they burn books to keep people from becoming too enlightened.

In Brave New World, there is no need to burn books because no one wants to read them.
They'd rather play video games, watch movies, go to parties, have sex, watch TV, etc..


----------



## Satangel (Jul 27, 2009)

supermodchips said:
			
		

> I can list half a dozen fantasy series that you would like:
> 
> - Inherittance Cycle (Eragon, Eldest,...)
> - Night Angel Trilogy (Way of Shadows, Shadows Edge....)
> ...



Thanks for this post!
I'm now midway in Eragon, and I'm indeed loving it.
Very good book, started a bit slow, but now I'm absolutely hooked on it.
To anyone who liked Harry Potter, read this one and the Darren Shan saga.


----------



## geminisama (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm currently reading Fitzpatrick's War.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to be an avid reader, but it's been a long time since I've read anything new... v_v


----------



## kevenka (Jul 28, 2009)

Brisngyr (the third book of the eragon series)


----------



## dudenator (Jul 29, 2009)

last book i read was hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. Amazing book i give it 4.5/5.


----------



## supermodchips (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finsihed a couple of Ludlum books. As good as the Bourne series are, his Covert-One novels are better IMHO. Unfortunately he only wrote one before he died 
the books are:
- The Hades Factor
- The Cassandra Compact
- The Paris Operation

I have also read others like:
- Hovercar Racer
- Way of Shadows
- The Shadows Edge
- Beyond the Shadows


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 6, 2009)

The last book I used was a Japanese cookbook.
Before that, printed and bound, Bleach volume 27.
Last novel, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, it's been sat on my shelf since launch and I finally finished it.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2009)

I completed Eragon a while ago, and I finished Eldest a few days ago.
Great books, can't wait for the finale!


----------



## Private|Par (Sep 6, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> supermodchips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez, if you thought Eragon slow then I can't reccommend much fantasy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most fantasy (That isn't adolescent) is extremely slow; that's the whole appeal of it, you get to see characters build for a long period of time (Wheel of Time, the series I'm reading at the moment, is 12 books each about 1000 pages in length.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those suggested are great though, I read them a lot when I was younger. Keys to the Kingdom is suited probably for 12 year olds, Deltora Quest 10 year olds, Inheritance I started reading when I was 13, but those are all based on my reading habits which I admit are a bit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

For those interested I am currently reading:
*Dragonfly Falling* by Adrian Tchaikovsky. It's the second one in a fantasy series that revolves around a guy called Stenwold Maker. Stenwold is a Beetle-kinden. Beetle and Ant-kinden used to be slaves to the Elder Races, the Mantis-kinden (Who are pretty much Terminators in fantasy. They can take on about 100 guys and live. Very overpowered.) and the Moth-kinden (Who are the magicians, essentially.) Then the Beetles and the Ants started to create machines, which the Mantis, Moth and other kinden (There are also Spider, Dragonfly, Scorpion, and a few more..) and they rose up and overthrew the Mantis and Moths. Now they live in an unsteady peace with them, but no real alliance. The Ant city-states fight between one-another, until a new race becomes present.. Wasp-kinden. Their Empire has risen in the West, and is starting to encroach on the Lowlands (The area where the Beetles and Ants live.) Stenwold is trying to convince the scholars of Collegium of the danger, but they scoff at him. 

Pretty standard fantasy fair, but worth a read if you enjoy that sort of stuff. The addition of "kinden" whilst them all being human also adds a bit of spice that most standard fantasy lacks. 

*Pride and Prejudice and Zombies* by Seth Grahame-Smith and Jane Austin. Odd book, but it has enough Zombies in it to keep me happy. More when I've finished the book.

Just finished:
*The Dice Man* by Luke Rheinhart. About a psychiatrist who decides to let dicerolls make his every decision. Not a children's book; there are a lot of graphic sexual acts. Very interesting concept; Rheinhart argues that everyone has within themselves millions of selfs, however these selfs never get to express themselves because society tells us not to. For example, deep within you there's a self that wants to get in bed with that hot person you see walking down the street. You suppress this self. Rheinhart is trying to "destroy all sense of self." Even the auto-biography is the act of a diceroll. Definitely worth a read if you're older than about 17.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2009)

The last book i read was Brisingr. i love it.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 6, 2009)

The Suburban Book of the Dead/Armageddon III: The Remake.


----------



## Syman (Sep 6, 2009)

I read diceman about 20 years ago... The book is a total mindf**k.

last book i finished was "the Watchman" by Robert Crais.

i tend to get through a book a week of varying genres.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 6, 2009)

The Grapes of Wrath
The Stranger (Albert Camus)


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2009)

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time.


----------



## personager (Sep 6, 2009)

"The Interpretation of Murder" by Jed Rubenfeld 

Good book



			
				Ferrariman said:
			
		

> The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time.


Any good?


----------



## helpme (Sep 6, 2009)

Charlaine Harris - The Southern Vampire Mysteries. - 8. Dead and Gone

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_and_Gone_%28novel%29


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2009)

personager said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty good, it didn't seem to get dull even though how it was written.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Sep 6, 2009)

....." you know those things that are made out of paper"....lol hahah....The last book I read? relentless tho I don't remember the author.


----------



## artrite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hate books, Half of the books these days are pretty Crap.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, its been ages haha. i guess the last i read was steven gerrards autobiography when it came out. and it was a loooong time ago XD


----------



## jurassicbond (Sep 8, 2009)

Last book I finished was _The Rape of Nanking_ by Iris Chang.  Currently I'm reading _The Ground Beneath Her Feet_ by Salman Rushdie.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

The last book i read was "Yertle the Turtle and Other Stories" by Dr. Seuss when my daughter was still really young lol i don't like to read much =D


----------



## Denida (Sep 13, 2009)

My last bok was *Dexter By Design* by Jeff Lindsay


----------



## Sonia (Sep 14, 2009)

Last book I read left me sad and disappointed. 
I know it's a kids novel, but Guardians of Gahoole's last book in the series, the writer 



Spoiler



killed off my favorite owl, Coryn.



But currently I am rereading A Horse and His Boy by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## myuusmeow (Sep 15, 2009)

I honestly don't remember the last book I read of my own will. I think being forced to read certain books in certain arbitrary "levels" each being certain arbitrary "points" to get a certain arbitrary grade ruined reading for me. Even now in high school where they don't use that system they ruin it by needed a book to have at least a certain arbitrary number of pages.

The last book somebody told me to read was A Briefer History of Time by Stephen Hawking. Actually kind of interesting, he explains amazingly complicated things in a language I can understand.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 15, 2009)

its probably franklin the turtle like 5 years ago..well atleats i finished it
XD


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 17, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows*
*Twilight*


----------



## nasune (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I'm currently reading some books, so let's see. 
Dan Brown's Lost Symbol, Takeshi Matsuoko's (i think) Autumn Bridge, Tolkien's the Lord of the Rings (for app. the 20th time) and David Gibbins - Atlantis.
Before this I've read Harris - Silence of the Lambs, Kings the Green Mile and Matsuoko's Cloud of Sparrows.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

I just finished Mister B Gone which has turned out to be one of the coolest books I've read and one of my favourites.  I'm just about to make a start on George Orwells Animal Farm cos I haven't read it since I was a kid and it's one of my favourite stories.  Everybody should read it!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 19, 2009)

The Gospel Of The Flying Spaghetti Monster...and that was 2 years ago


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

I read Terry Pratchet

I've read most of his books


----------



## jurassicbond (Sep 20, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I read Terry Pratchet
> 
> I've read most of his books



How are they?  I read _Color of Magic_ and didn't care for it, so I never looked into his other ones.  However, a few months ago I read _Good Omens_ and really enjoyed it, so I'm thinking about getting trying him out again sometime.  Where's a good place to start if I do?


On topic, the last book I read was _The Ground Beneath Her Feet_ by Salman Rushdie.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it was Outliers by Malcolm Gladwell.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I just finished Mister B Gone which has turned out to be one of the coolest books I've read and one of my favourites.  I'm just about to make a start on George Orwells Animal Farm cos I haven't read it since I was a kid and it's one of my favourite stories.  Everybody should read it!


I'm sooo glad you liked it Trolley....I was a bit nervous at first, that you got the book because i mentioned, so I would feel responsible in the case you didn't liked it, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Animal Farm, great story with a great message!

I'm currently reading Winston Effect..One of the best books, if not the best, if you're into animatronics, puppetry and special effects in movies (Cameron, Spielberg, Burton etc.)..Stan Winston was a true artist and a genius


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 20, 2009)

I read twilight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I was forced to read it


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I read twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you disinfected your eyes


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I read twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they hold a gun to your head or did they take someone close to you as a hostage? lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2009)

jurassicbond said:
			
		

> How are they?  I read _Color of Magic_ and didn't care for it, so I never looked into his other ones. (...)  Where's a good place to start if I do?



Yeah, Colour of Magic was still a bit rough and unpolished. He was still finding his feet, and the universe was still undefined. In fact, some of the later books contradict several things that were said in the first two. For the sake of the series, it's best to pretend the first two never happened, and start from, say, Equal Rites. 

There are several parallel (and sometimes overlapping) series placed in the same universe. Here's a diagram. The first books of a series is usually the best place to start. For example, my favourite book in the Watch series is Jingo, but you shouldn't jump straight to it because you might miss a lot of stuff that leans on the previous books in the series. Nothing big, it can stand on its own just fine, but you'll simply enjoy it more if you've read the previous books.


----------



## Darksage098 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the last book i've read is a book called Skin Hunger. It's pretty good with these people trying to revive magic and help people. The story's split into two Characters Point of View. I'd recommend it.


----------



## JesseB (Sep 22, 2009)

jurassicbond said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you enjoy comedic fantasy books like Pratchett, I highly recommend the Myth series by Robert Asprin. Or you could always go with the classics and read The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy series.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 22, 2009)

The last few books I read were:
Fitzpatrick's War
World War Z
I am Legend


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

just finished a treasury of modern fantasy... funny thing is its from 1981 lol still a nice collection of short storys though.... probably find some ian banks next... don't know why but love all his slice of life stuff... read the wasp factory for a quick intersting ride... it will mess with your head lol


----------



## asdf (Sep 22, 2009)

A Step From Heaven by An Na.

I hated it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2009)

Gobnoblin said:
			
		

> read *the wasp factory* for a quick intersting ride... it will mess with your head lol


The smiling baby... the smiling baby...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   *twitch*  


Yeah, interesting book.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I read:

Farm Animals for the younger generation

(I always thought books had writing in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## playallday (Sep 22, 2009)

I read Slumdog Millionaire a few weeks ago.  Wasn't that bad.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Either Fahrenheit 451 for my summer reading project last year
> 
> .



i had to read the book too, back in school, its terrible and boring at the same time, so i did never come over page 8 :-/
the last i read was 'and then there were none' by agatha christie, great book


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 24, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> I read Slumdog Millionaire a few weeks ago.  Wasn't that bad.


(Yay internets)

You mean Q&A


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2009)

*The Lost Symbol* by Dan Brown (author of _The Da Vinci Code_)
It's a freaking kickass book, definitely better than the previous two, which is really saying something.


----------



## zxc2 (Sep 24, 2009)

i also read Frankenstein, the last weekend, i read one per month.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got Howard Sterns Miss America way back in the 90's. Read it cover to cover in a few days. Nothing since.


----------



## nr4irts (Sep 26, 2009)

forgot it,


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it was Freakonomics for english perspectives. it was surprisingly good for assigned reading.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 27, 2009)

Im reading Bravo Two Zero by Andy McNab and the moment and its fantastic. Before tht i read McNabs Boy Soldier Collection and they were also great. Before tht it was the gears of war book : astro fields which was quite good and next im hoping on reading halo fall of reach as a friend has just bought it


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 9, 2009)

I have recently read:
- Harry Potter and the Philosphers Stone
- Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
- Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
- Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
- Every single Deltora Quest Novel
- The Watcher Trilogy
- The Justice Game
- Frankenstein
- Hamlet


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2009)

Finished Brisingr a week ago, now waiting for the last book in the series to be released.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Finished Brisingr a week ago, now waiting for the last book in the series to be released.


It is such a good book. I would suggest you move onto some other fantasy titles now.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 10, 2009)

reading the wheel of time series by robert jordan now. starting from the first book.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's indeed quite good. But I still prefer Harry Potter and Darren Shan above this series now.
Maybe the books are badly translated, or maybe the writer just isn't as good as JK Rowling and Darren Shan, but I don't like his way of writing.
It's too dramatic, too long in some parts, which keeps it from being an essential book for me.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right about the pace of the novels. Sometimes you just want to get on with the story but he doesn't unfortunately. If you want a faster paced novel, try Brent Weeks' Night Angel Trilogy as they are fantasy with a whole lot of action. If you dont care at all about fantasy however but want a fast-paced book, try reading anything by Matthew Reilly. When reading any of his novels, it is like watching an action movie. He is so good and his next novel comes out right in the middle of my major tests so that sucks a bit.
You had me confused with the translation comment but then I realised that you dont neccessarily read novels in English. I am


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I've read Lost Symbol, and I must say that honestly I did not like it much (Well that or someone put a fake E-book as a joke, but I doubt that). Oh well ,going to start on the Devery Saga soon (a series of books by Katherine Kerr).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

The last book I read was Founding Brothers by Joseph Ellis, which was mandatory summer reading for my US I class. And it was bad. All it did was add useless elaboration on key concepts in US history. The book was 60% flair, 35% history you already knew, and 5% useless history you didn't know. I got a 100% on the project for it, though.


----------



## Midna (Oct 11, 2009)

Last one for me was A Study in Scarlet, by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2009)

Read through Brave New World in several hours.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 12, 2009)

The last book I read was.....I hate weddings.
I read it just2 days ago.
I think I have read more than 750 books in my lifetime, and I'm just 12.






  YAY me 350 posts.


----------



## Private|Par (Oct 12, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> reading the wheel of time series by robert jordan now. starting from the first book.



AWESOME. Tell me what you think of them.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 12, 2009)

"Captain Underpants and the Perilous Plot of Professor Poopypants". This was read 5 years ago.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> The last book I read was.....I hate weddings.
> I read it just2 days ago.
> I think I have read more than 750 books in my lifetime, and I'm just 12.
> 
> ...



Keep it up. If you don't, you just may catch the dumbass virus.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 12, 2009)

"How God vanished from Jorwerd" a Dutch book (Hoe God verdween uit Jorwed).
It was translated to English with the title "Jorwerd"


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2009)

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke.


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just copying the file name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First book I ever read on the DS.  Not planning on doing it again.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 12, 2009)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> .Radiant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finished the first one about 2 days ago. pretty long winded books, 2nd one seems more so. if the pace doesnt pick up within the next book or so, i'll probably drop the series altogether.


----------



## Krisboo (Oct 12, 2009)

Two from the historic genre, Theatre of the Absurd: "The Toothbrush" and "The sailing boat on a bottle", created by Jorge Díaz.  Weird Books :S


----------



## jurassicbond (Oct 19, 2009)

Just finished _Robots and Empire_ by Isaac Asimov and am almost finished with the audio version of _The Greatest Show on Earth_ by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

Last book I read was _Histories_ by Heroditus. It's for college, but really interesting and funny as hell!
Before that, I decided to read every David Eddings book ever written. Was fun


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm currently reading through the Dexter series, just finished Dearly Devoted Dexter and now almost half way through Dexter in the Dark. Fantastic crime fiction, you should check it out if you liked the TV series.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just finished
Tintin in tibet and one judy moody book.

I'm begginning to read
the house of mirrors.


----------



## ZeroTm (Oct 31, 2009)

King of Swords by Nick Stone

Excellent thriller.


----------



## outgum (Nov 1, 2009)

Ummm... Breaking Dawn...
~Raises shield~
Please dont hurt me DX ITS A GOOD BOOK!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 1, 2009)

Artemis Fowl: Eternity Code

Too short >.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 2, 2009)

The Last Symbol by Dan Brown.Great book!Cant put it down!


----------



## Tux' (Nov 2, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Artemis Fowl: Eternity Code
> 
> Too short >.


----------



## jurassicbond (Nov 3, 2009)

I just finished Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck and Foundation by Isaac Asimov.  Both were great books.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 3, 2009)

I just finished the new Matthew Reilly novel "5 Greatest Warriors." I love this novel but unfortunately it is outclasses by Temple, 7 Greatest Warriors and Ice Station.


----------



## DQN (Nov 3, 2009)

The Worthing Saga by Orson Scott Card

One of his earlier works, but it's exactly what I've come to expect from Card: a well-written story set in a thoughtfully-crafted world.


----------



## flyingpenguin (Nov 4, 2009)

jurassicbond said:
			
		

> Just finished _Robots and Empire_ by Isaac Asimov and am almost finished with the audio version of _The Greatest Show on Earth_ by Richard Dawkins.



Is that series good (Robots and Empire)? I was reading "From Earth to Heaven" by him, and I was thinking of reading his other books.


----------

